# drying on paper bags???



## fumanchu

wazup fellas!!  got a question...am drying my buds on paper bags and i was wondering how long do i leave in the paper bags before putting them on jars??
they been on drying for like a week..any advice..thankss


----------



## Biffdoggie

You want them to be almost all the way or all the way dry before you put them in the jars, if you put them in too moist it will take forever to dry the rest of the way out, if it will at all and you will leave yourself open to mold and other nasties.


----------



## Hick

dry them untill the stems.."_snap_" when you bend them, before beginning the cureing process.


----------



## onie_wonderboy

cant you dry in the oven at 150? i read it somewhere but i havnt tried it cuz i dont know if it will take any of the potentsy away. will it ?


----------



## GanjaGuru

Yeah you can dry bud in an oven if you don't care about weed.
But the slower you dry a bud, the better it tastes, smells, burns and the higher you'll get.
That's why people dry them in bags rather than an oven.


----------



## onie_wonderboy

oh i care about my weed. so you dry in a paper bag ? my buddy just drys them on his window sill


----------



## rockydog

light can reduce the thc content. hang it in a dark room with an air flo, then when the stems snap between fingers put it in jars and open the top for an hour every 24 hours. That is how I was told to get properly cured bud. Patience is the key.


----------



## GanjaGuru

Paper bag drying is superior to hang drying.
For one thing, it takes up less space, and is WAY less noticeable (to the eye and lessens the smell a bit).
More importantly, when you hang dry the buds get crispy-dry on the outside while there is stii moisture in the stems.
Back when I used to hang dry I would sometimes bag them too quick, which ruins the pot.
But when I bag dry, the buds dry evenly through and through.  And *most* importantly, having a bag full of buds, all touching each other and turned daily, starts the curing process early.

Manicuring is best done as soon as possible after harvest.  If you manicure dry buds you'll lose a lot of THC from handling them.
I often spend up to 10 minutes per plant "field dressing" a 7' beauty while the plant is still alive and in the ground.
I cut off all the part of the branches that have the big buds, leaving the part of the branch that has the little popcorn buds on the plant, then go back a week later or 2 later and those popcorn buds are now twice as big and way denser. 
Doing this I sometimes get up to an extra 1/2 oz or more per plant vs. cutting the whole plant down.  Last year frost didn't arrive until later than usual and I went back as many as *4* times to pick buds.  The last buds I picked didn't even exist when I took the first big buds off a month earlier. 
This is not cost-effective when growing indoors, and not advisable if you need to minimize the # of trips you make to your secret garden.

Waiting until the stem snaps before starting the jar-curing process is waiting too long imo.  Pot maintains it's full aroma and potency by having the pot finish at the same moisture content as a humidor cigar (tobacco being another plant people smoke).  Buds should be finally finish when the buds are still slightly "springy".  
I usually store my pot in this condition, then 30 minutes--a full day before I smoke them I leave a bud or two out of the humidor on a table top or in a drawer for get a bit dryer before I spark it.

I've tried every whichaway to process pot after harvesting and after decades of trial and error, reading up on all the different methods and talking to other experienced growers have found that the way I finally decieded to do it produces the best results.
If you don't believe me, try it and find out.


----------



## rockydog

Wow thanks for the info guru, I got my info from a book. Your logic makes perfect since though. I have learned more on this site in 2 weeks ten I have reading 3 books 4 times each.


----------



## fumanchu

maann....bad news....i went away for a couple of days and most of my shit got mold....dont know what else to say..
******* piss!!!!! help plz...


----------



## GanjaGuru

Nothing you can do except throw it away and make sure not to let it happen again.
I'm curious--did you not notice the part of curing that stated that the buds should be almost dry enough to smoke when you put them in the jars and the jars had to be opened every day?
Don't smoke moldy weed btw...it can cause serious long-term health problems.


----------



## Hick

fumanchu said:
			
		

> maann....bad news....i went away for a couple of days and most of my shit got mold....dont know what else to say..
> ******* piss!!!!! help plz...


Dammit fu'. Sorry to hear you had problems with the *"Superior"* method.(?)..One of the "drawbacks" to having your buds all touching and in a close environment. If you aren't there to "turn daily" and closely monitor the humidity level in the bag, mold is definately a possibility. 
You can run that moldy bud through a set of bubblebags and make hash. I believe the bags will "filter" out the mold spores. 
  I'll do a lot of "manicuring" in the field, too. I like to remove all of the fan leaves and leave them. But prefer to trim the smaller leaves (especially any frost laden) _after_ drying, and before they go into jars for cure. These make great hash material. And I can't possibly visualize manicuring at this point, causeing more loss of thc by handling them now, than reaching in a bag and turning them on a daily basis.
  In contrast to "bag" drying, hanging greatly reduces the mold issue  , especially in a humid environment. Hanging in a dark closet with good air movement untill the stems "snap", still allows plenty of moisture content within the stems and buds to provide for a good cure.


----------



## Stoney Bud

fumanchu said:
			
		

> maann....bad news....i went away for a couple of days and most of my shit got mold....dont know what else to say..
> ******* piss!!!!! help plz...


What a drag man. Hey, like Hick says, you sure don't need to throw any of it away. You can save it easily by doing what Hick says or by making ISO oil from all of it. Either way you get to enjoy your weed, just in another form.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## GanjaGuru

Hick said:
			
		

> Dammit fu'. Sorry to hear you had problems with the *"Superior"* method.(?)..One of the "drawbacks" to having your buds all touching and in a close environment. If you aren't there to "turn daily" and closely monitor the humidity level in the bag, mold is definately a possibility.
> You can run that moldy bud through a set of bubblebags and make hash. I believe the bags will "filter" out the mold spores.
> I'll do a lot of "manicuring" in the field, too. I like to remove all of the fan leaves and leave them. But prefer to trim the smaller leaves (especially any frost laden) _after_ drying, and before they go into jars for cure. These make great hash material. And I can't possibly visualize manicuring at this point, causeing more loss of thc by handling them now, than reaching in a bag and turning them on a daily basis.
> In contrast to "bag" drying, hanging greatly reduces the mold issue , especially in a humid environment. Hanging in a dark closet with good air movement untill the stems "snap", still allows plenty of moisture content within the stems and buds to provide for a good cure.


 
Everyone I know who _used_ to hang dry (myself included), switched to bag drying once they tried it.
-Yes, bags have to be tended to once a day during bag drying, just like jar curing.
-The more you handle dry pot, the more THC is lost.  This doesn't happen when you gently comb _moist_ buds.
-Bag drying jump-starts the curing process.
-Bag drying takes up a fraction of the space that hang drying requires and is *FAR *more stealthy.

When I manicure, the stem and fan leaves are the only part of the plant that doesn't get used.  The medium sized leaves go into canna-butter, the smaller trichome-rich leaves are made into hash or used for smoking during "tough times".  The medium and small leaves are slow dired and cured before use as well.

Notice how people who dis bag-drying have never done it?


----------



## rockydog

I have never made it that far in the growing field yet. I just stated what Greg Green says to do in his book The Cannabis Grow Bible._  I will try both ways to see which one works best for me. *Best way to learn*_


----------



## xlabarba

so what a sec--hick your saying scratch the bag issue if your new to the process?? cause im about ready and WAS going to try the bag dry-but im not sure now.-actually im not exactly sure how that works-i read the posts but am i keeping the bag open or closing it-buds are inside or spread out on top??

ps-i have pics i would love to show but for some reason cant seem to get them up-anyone got a link on " how-to"-a link on making hash with "bubblebags "?? would be cool too!!
peace and thanks-hope to get my pics up soon!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru

xlabarba said:
			
		

> so what a sec--hick your saying scratch the bag issue if your new to the process?? cause im about ready and WAS going to try the bag dry-but im not sure now.-actually im not exactly sure how that works-i read the posts but am i keeping the bag open or closing it-buds are inside or spread out on top??
> 
> ps-i have pics i would love to show but for some reason cant seem to get them up-anyone got a link on " how-to"-a link on making hash with "bubblebags "?? would be cool too!!
> peace and thanks-hope to get my pics up soon!!!


 
Fill the bag no more than 1/2 full, crimp/fold the top.
The only time I wouldn't recommend a bag dry is if you live in an area with high humidity.
You need to be careful.  If at ant time during the drying/curing process you smell an ammonia "dirty diaper" smell, *immediently* remove the buds and spread out on newspaper.
And you need to check the buds *daily *when you are bag drying and curing (although it is much more critical during the cure).


----------



## Stoney Bud

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Everyone I know who _used_ to hang dry (myself included), switched to bag drying once they tried it.
> -Yes, bags have to be tended to once a day during bag drying, just like jar curing.
> -The more you handle dry pot, the more THC is lost. This doesn't happen when you gently comb _moist_ buds.
> -Bag drying jump-starts the curing process.
> -Bag drying takes up a fraction of the space that hang drying requires and is *FAR *more stealthy.
> 
> Notice how people who dis bag-drying have never done it?


You're never short of opinion, ganja. However, it's only an opinion. I know lots and lots of people who prefer hanging their weed to dry it. You keep sticking it into Mcdonalds bags and molding it all you want, but I'll stick with the method used by the majority of indoor and outdoor growers around the world. I'll hang it to dry it. Handling pot moist or dry will knock off trikes. This is documented well in every grow book I've read. If you hang the weed, no additional handling is necessary until you do start your cure. Hanging weed has worked well for centuries. Long before your McDonalds bags were around.

As far as being stealthy, why in the world would I need to be in my own house? I hang my weed in a room and lock the room. Theres all the stealth needed in my house. 

As for "jump starting" a cure, there are drying steps and curing steps. Pot is either drying, or it's curing. There is no "jump starting" of something you haven't even started yet.

Hick was right on with his advise. Your wise ass remark at the end of your post was unnecessary and uncalled for.

Since you've told me that you would delete any private message I send to you, I have no choice but to speak to you about these matters within the group.

You need to stop attacking people when you post. If you have nothing good to say about someone, then just keep quiet. More than one other Moderator has mentioned to me that you are causing problems here.

I've warned you repeatedly, the next step is to keep you from posting at all.


----------



## Hick

> Your wise ass remark at the end of your post was unnecessary and uncalled for.


.."wise assed" AND totally inaccurate. "Why"? ganja, would you "assume" that over 'my decades' of experience, that I have not tried it?? 
  I personally don't find a couple dozen paperbags setting around all that "stealthy" nor do I believe that "gently combing" buds, wet, dry, or semi-dry, doesn't do more damage to trichomes than manicuring/handling them *once*, a single time to be placed in jars.   Though the bit of "finger hash" collected daily might be welcome.
You seem to "assume" a LOT lately...you assume that your opinion is 'fact'..."it isn't"...you assume that your way is the only way or the "best" way..."it isn't", not for everyone, all of the time...you assume that we believe every thing that you say...we "all" don't...you assume that that you can make accusations of other members without proof..."not" again...you assume that you are "unexpendable"...???



> so what a sec--hick your saying scratch the bag issue if your new to the process?? cause im about ready and WAS going to try the bag dry-but im not sure now.-actually im not exactly sure how that works-i read the posts but am i keeping the bag open or closing it-buds are inside or spread out on top??
> 
> ps-i have pics i would love to show but for some reason cant seem to get them up-anyone got a link on " how-to"-a link on making hash with "bubblebags "?? would be cool too!!
> peace and thanks-hope to get my pics up soon!!!


X'....here's a link that might help with your pic posting..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230
...and here is one to the "Bubblebags" tutorial..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2646
..as for "scratching the bag issue"..thats up to you. It "is" _one_ way of doing it, NOT the method that I prefer, but it is one way. "IMHO" and experience, you are more likely to encounter mold in bags. A slightly 'over stuffed' bag, a bout of hi humidity, or failure to "gently comb" the buds precisely on time, one time, and the process has began. 
  I find hanging them untill the stems have a nice 'crisp' snap to them is perfect for jarring to begin the curing process. Thoug the buds may feel crispy dry at this point, a day inside sealed jars will reveal otherwise.  During the cure, vigilance is paramount. They "must" be aired and allowed to breathe daily. The moisture content remaining in the stem and buds promote mold, just as it does in the paperbags. But now you have far less moisture content to be concerned with.  Don't "stuff" the jars full. Leave room for some air. And as was stated, any 'hint' of an ammonia odor is an indication that they need aired/dried a bit more.


----------



## GanjaGuru

A. I don't know where you got the idea I use McDonalds bags.  I don't, I use supermarket-type bags, ideally the ones with the "handles".  Don't make things up.

B.  I doubt it you know how people world-wide dry their weed.

C.  One way to judge things is to talk to people who've done it.  A good friend taught me about bag-drying and for several years after that I refined it.
I used to hang-dry (did it for 30 years) until I found a better way.
Everyone I know who had tried bag drying has never gone back to hanging their buds.
Just like everyone I know who has tried organic growing has never gone back to miracle grow, even though using chem nutes is still more widely used.
The only person I know who didn't bag cure was a relative who lives on the Miss./La. border.  The humidity is so high.  The only way that works for him is to hang the individual buds in a room with an outside-vented dehumidifier.

D. You can *absolutely* dry and cure at the same time.  I've done it for 10 years now.

E. You said if you hang dry no further handling of buds is necassary.  Then how do you dry the small buds?  Hang each one individually?

F. You want stealth during drying.  That's the main reason why people have their grows tucked away, hidden.  If you're not worried about stealth, why do you lock the door to your drying room?
I don't have the space to devote an entire room to drying my weed.  No matter how you slice it, bags sitting on the floor is far less conspicuous(sp) than a room filled with hanging pot.

G.  I have one advantage over you.  I've tried *both* ways; you haven't.  What you say about bag drying is opinion, what I state is *fact*.  See the difference?  I also know that if you and hick (and others) *tried *bag drying you'd change your tune toot sweet.

H.  Your threats have absolutely no effect on what or when I post.  You may want to get into some sort of mini-war with me but you're gonna have to find someone else to play with.

I. 90+% of advice I give is based on personal experience.  It's stuff *I know *about.  You'll never see me post advice on NFT or DWC because I have no experience in those types of cultivation.

J. I have no problem with changing my mind when I find evidence to the contrary.  I used to believe that for instance even a tiny bit of light during flowering would screw up a plant, until I visited a friend and saw his outdoor plants in full flower with light from a street light so bright you could read the date on a quarter.  I've seen plants indoors that were prevented from flowerering by the little red light on a power strip, magnified by mylar-sheathed walls.  So I figure the reason "light pollution" affects some plants and not others is probably strain-dependant.  Or maybe plants grown inside become more light-sensitive.
Same way with resistence to cold.  I've had plants that stopped growing because of early frosts, and plants that died from a single 24-hour freeze.  But then I saw a friends plants growing just fine with snow on the ground.  Again I'm assuming that this is strain dependant.  But I'm not afraid to admit I was wrong.

K.  If I'm not sure of something I state so.

L.  News Flash: only MarP can ban members.  Not you, not hick.

I've said my piece.  If you want to keep up the threats/insults you might as well howl at the moon.


----------



## Hick

more "assumptions"...


----------



## fumanchu

PEACE AND LOVE PEOPLE!!!! i believe this is  a great topic..and a lot of opinions would be brought...but not to end like this cuze am the one with the fucked up weed...anywayssss.....1/4 of pound down the drain...am gonna try to get sum bubblebags and see if i can do something with it..am still ******* piss!!! first harvest and look what happens...i think i put them in jars too early...they were on paper bags for 1 1/2 week and then we put them in jar....wify was opening them every day but they were never pulled out until i came back a week later....and BOOM...NASTY MOLD ALL OVER IT!!!..i was able to save the ak-48 that i had...dont know why that one didnt catch any of it...but we all good.....7 more weeks and i be AIGHT!!!! THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS....GANJAGURU THAT GOES TO YOU TOO....AND STONEYBUD...WELL UR THE MAN!!! HICK U TOO!!!


----------



## fumanchu

Am Hanging Next Time!!!we'll See What Happens!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru

It seems the problem was not in how you dried the buds, but how you cured them.
Curing is tricky.  You walk a fine line between putting them in when they're too moist (mold) or letting them get too dry to let the curing process continue.
I thing I recommend is *smelling* the buds every time you open the curing jar (doesn't have to be a jar btw, just about any air-tight container will do--I cure my bud in old plastic relish containers from a local deli).
You can usually detect any mold beginning to form by an ammonia smell.
If this happens, immediently remove the buds from the jars and spread out on newspaper to dry a bit and remove the buds with mold forming, then re-start.
It takes a bit of trail and error--sorry you're error involved so much weed.


----------



## Stoney Bud

A. I don't know where you got the idea I use McDonalds bags. I don't, I use supermarket-type bags, ideally the ones with the "handles". Don't make things up.
***
I thought it was pretty funny. You do seem like a Mick D type of mentality.
***
B. I doubt it you know how people world-wide dry their weed.
***
You'd be wrong, as you are on so many other things you think you know. I've been in half the countries in the world and have seen more than you've read about.
***
C. One way to judge things is to talk to people who've done it. A good friend taught me about bag-drying and for several years after that I refined it.
***
You refined putting some weed in a paper bag? Man, you are tricky.
***
D. You can *absolutely* dry and cure at the same time. I've done it for 10 years now.
***
I didn't figure you knew the difference. Drying is actually rapid drying. Curing is nothing but slowing the drying process down so as to allow the hydration of the material to be even. It's impossible to dry rapidly and slowly at the same time. 
***
E. You said if you hang dry no further handling of buds is necassary. Then how do you dry the small buds? Hang each one individually?
***
No, I hang the entire branch. Big buds, small buds, they all hang on the same branch they grew on.
***
F. You want stealth during drying. That's the main reason why people have their grows tucked away, hidden. If you're not worried about stealth, why do you lock the door to your drying room?
I don't have the space to devote an entire room to drying my weed. No matter how you slice it, bags sitting on the floor is far less conspicuous(sp) than a room filled with hanging pot.
***
I don't want stealth and I don't have to use stealth. The weed is drying in my house in it's own room. Why do I lock it? Because once in awhile I have visitors. I don't want them to walk into my drying room.
***
G. I have one advantage over you. I've tried *both* ways; you haven't. What you say about bag drying is opinion, what I state is *fact*. See the difference? I also know that if you and hick (and others) *tried *bag drying you'd change your tune toot sweet.
***
No, again you're wrong and have assumed something you have no way of knowing. Typical of your type of person. I've tried the "McDonalds Bag" method you use and I think it's an amatures method of doing the job. It causes mold more times than it doesn't and contaminants from the bag can transpose themselves into the weed you ingest into your body. The processes used during the making of the bag can contaminate your weed. Did you know that? Of course you didn't.
***
H. Your threats have absolutely no effect on what or when I post. You may want to get into some sort of mini-war with me but you're gonna have to find someone else to play with.
***
I haven't threatened you even once. I've warned you that your abusive behavior will be dealt with. If I have to delete each of your abusive posts each time you make them, I will. If they continue, I'll ask MarP to ban you. So far, every Moderator on this site has confirmed that you have become annoying and abusive in your posts. Do you really think that MarP will allow you to cause conflict on his site? Guess again. After seeing how you behave and how you react to criticism, I'd be surprised to see you here in another month or so. You should try to get along real good with that other site you go to. It may be your only choice if you don't stop insulting people on this site and being disrespectful to it's Moderators.
***
L. News Flash: only MarP can ban members. Not you, not hick.
***
Here's a News Flash for you; All of the Moderators on this site can suggest to MarP that he ban you. If we do, there is a real good chance that he will. He is, after all, the person who chose each of us to be the Moderators for his site. He did so because he trusts us to help him make this site work well for everyone. When one person such as you starts causing problems on a continuous basis, Hick, Mutt, TBG and myself are doing exactly what he wants us to do when we censor you. If you act like a butt head, you'll be treated as one, and you have been acting like one quite often lately. I would again advise you to stop doing so.
***
I've said my piece. If you want to keep up the threats/insults you might as well howl at the moon.
***
No threats or insults to you from me, however tempting it is to do so.

I'm promising you that you will not post abusive comments on this site as long as I'm a Moderator here. I'll delete each of them that you do so in, as I have already.

Now, why don't you get that HUGE chip off your shoulder and just stop being rude?


----------



## GanjaGuru

Why don't you give it up?   It was kind of amusing to read your blathering insult-ridden tirade then see you post that you don't insult me.

I had no idea how little you know about weed.  Let's take this: 
"I didn't figure you knew the difference. Drying is actually rapid drying. Curing is nothing but slowing the drying process down so as to allow the hydration of the material to be even. It's impossible to dry rapidly and slowly at the same time." 
If you think curing is just a way to "allow hydration to be even" I'm not even going to attempt to educate you; it would simply take too long.

Been in half the countries in the world huh?
Don't you see how much you're embarrasing yourself?


----------



## Stoney Bud

If you think curing is just a way to "allow hydration to be even" I'm not even going to attempt to educate you; it would simply take too long.
***
That you don't understand what I said proves only your own ignorance dude. That's part of your problem. You think you know more than you've shown you do. You brag.
***
Been in half the countries in the world huh?
***
Yes.

Tell you what man, you're really starting to bore me. I'm going to back the hell out of your life and let the other Mod's handle you.

I dislike you enough for it to cloud my actions concerning your treatment in regards to your posts.

MarP, Hick, Mutt and TBG, this one is all yours.

I'll watch.

I really don't want you to think it's personal Ganja.

I've had enough of your insulting egomania.


----------

